# Saddles: Anybody try a WTB Speed V?



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Everybody,

Well my d440 stock saddle and I are getting along well enough but it's still early in the game. My LBS owner suggested the WTB Speed V as an option. He has one in stock (surprise! ;> ) and I'll probably give it a try next week. 

Just curious if anybody's tried one.

Thanks


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I used to run a Speed V Pro Gel on my AM bike...heavy but pretty cush without being mushy.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

im on my second speed v. my first one was TERRIBLE. took two rides before i couldnt take it and switched it out. 

my new one is pretty comfy. i kinda like it, forget its there on longer rides. theres no way these two seats are the same, but both just plainly said "speed v". 

LOTS of people ride and love wtb saddles.. im not a huge fan, but they do work for a lot of people.


----------



## ::DYSLEXIC:: (Jun 25, 2008)

WTB has a test saddle program, and if your LBS is pushing them, then they should already have that program set up or need to. Ask them about it.


----------



## agfrag (Aug 12, 2008)

I've been using a speed V for about a year. No problem with it. I rode a ton of bikes lately at a local Bike Demo day, and frankly, didn't really experience any seats that were much more comfortable...many that were not. And...I'm a 200 lb clyde (and shrinking!).


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm 6'2" - 315 lb. 

I have tried many seats.. the WTB Pure V, the Velo Plush, and a couple other brands and names I did not care to remember.

The most comfortable seat I have ever ridden on is the Speed V. A lot of people recommend the Pure V, but the Pure V is curvy, and did a job on my tailbone & has stitches on it that are so thick you can actually feel them while riding, especially on my longer rides... the Speed V is a lot flatter, slightly more wide than Pure V, slightly shorter, has a slightly wider nose, and is substantially softer but NOT mushy, it feels like the seat molds and forms a mild suspension because its softness does not deform quickly. 

You sit on a Speed V, give it like 15 seconds, and its as if it has formed a glove around your behind, you do not notice the differential in seat shape, ridges, or anything on the seat after it has formed, it just feels like your ass is sitting on a formed surface. 

The Speed V is awesome for me.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

I use a Speed V and like it. I'm 6'2/285lbs. It may be a little wide for my taste but it doesn't cause any problems. I've heard of people bending the rails but haven't experienced that.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

all my bikes have speed V saddles hehhehee..

im sure there are better and more expensive seats out there but i'm not going to mess with what works very well for me.

YRMV especially since there are a couple variations of Speed V going around. 

if ever i would consider getting something else i'd look into those specialized BG saddles where they measure your sit bones first.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

I ride a speed v
I have one on my old Trek for about 3 years with no complaints.
that's why I got another one for the new Heckler. Good seat.
By the way I'm 6 foot 300


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

This is a very personal question. I'm 5'9", 260 lbs & falling. I've given away every Speed V I've owned. 

I find the Speed V very comfy for about 5 miles. I prefer a saddle with a little longer nose, ie Pure V. I also prefer more of an "ass hatchet". My favorite saddle so far was a late 90s model SI Flite, the new model is a bit funky for me. Currently I have E3 Form saddles on all my bikes, two gels and one Ti.

The moral of the story, "Try lots of different SHAPED saddles."


----------



## BC76 (May 13, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new saddle and I'm thinking about going with a WTB Speed V. Which one do you guys have, or which would you recommend, the Speed V comp or Speed V pro gel?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm 6''9" and 260 and you can count me as another guy who couldnt stand a Speed V; my ass was sore after 4 miles and after mile 2 my right leg started going numb, luckily my chain snapped after mile 6. I ordered a Pure V online and it'll be in on wednesday.

On my road bike I've had tremendous success with a super cheap Selle Royal Viper. If the Pure V doesnt work out I'm just going to get another one since they're all over ebay for $20 or less.


----------



## unclenasty1 (May 19, 2009)

I had a pure v on my DH bike, I crushed it and had to buy another seat.


----------



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, I'm back from vacation and the Speed V comp I found on ebay was waiting for me. Put it on the bike and did a short couple of mile ride around the neighborhood.

Initial results seemed positive and the seat felt pretty comfortable. I need to tweak it a bit and get it out on the dirt but so far so good. I'll report in after more testing.


----------

